# HELP!!!!   Samsung RV518-A01IN or RV509-A06IN ''(i3 2nd or i5)''



## bruvell (Sep 22, 2011)

A shop has offered me these two laps for same price.. 25,900
one is 2nd gen i3 and i5 which is better?..
Samsung R Series NP-RV518-A01IN

Samsung R Series NP-RV509-A06IN  

Uses
browsing,movies,downloads,occasional photoshop , coral draw
...no gaming

I wish both have descent display b'cos i watch lots of movies... which is my main priority thats why i have selected 15" display 

Thanks in advance 4 ur help.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 22, 2011)

if performance is what you are after, go for the i5 model.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 22, 2011)

i would suggest i5....


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 22, 2011)

if gaming isnt ur priority then go for the i3, it uses less power and u dont need high performer...


----------



## bruvell (Sep 22, 2011)

that was fast, thx 4 ur time
with all due respect..

@pranav0091
apart 4m performance what else u look 4 in a cpu..

@abhidev
why?

@smartyrohan12
both uses same 35 watts(13 2310m & i5 480m)
source:
Mobile Processors - Benchmarklist - Notebookcheck.net Tech

what abt the model factor RV518 or RV509 does something change or just numbers .... heat generated & stuff .. have any one seen its display?


----------



## abhidev (Sep 23, 2011)

coz i5 is a better performer...has turbo boost...whereas i3 doesn't hv this feature


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 24, 2011)

abhidev said:


> coz i5 is a better performer...has turbo boost...whereas i3 doesn't hv this feature



that and the fact that i5 runs native 4 threads comparing with the 2 threads for i3. so should perform better under multitasking.

and also notice how the price diff between the two is negligible. so i'd suggest the i5 model.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 24, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> that and the fact that i5 runs native 4 threads comparing with the 2 threads for i3. so should perform better under multitasking.
> 
> and also notice how the price diff between the two is negligible. so i'd suggest the i5 model.



but i3 supports hyper threading....


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 24, 2011)

abhidev said:


> but i3 supports hyper threading....



AFAIK i3 doesnt support HT. But i'll check.


----------

